# Dora Instructions?



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

Just a query to ask whether the Accuraft Dora should come with an operating instructions booklet. I just unpacked my locomotive and went through all the material, but found no operating instructions. I can probably figure things out on my own, and there is also Scott McDonald's very informative video. It would be nice if there were some instructions for raw recruits, however.

There is no rush. It will be a while before the weather allows me to steam again.

Thanks,
David Meashey


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't remember if mine came with instructions or not,
You have the experience and it's quite straight forward.
Why wait, I coudn't stand it. Gather your supplies and a couple of blocks of wood to put under the front and rear buffers and light her up.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Instructions... What are they? 
Some parts need oil, some water, some gas and some fire. Once you get the right amount of stuff in the right places, off they go! Hopefully with eyebrows intact...

Andrew


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.accucraft.com/manuals/AT%2020p3%20Dora%20LS%20Manual.pdf


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jason;

It's printed. I just was not sure whether it came with a manual. I was a technical writer for over 33 years, so I like reading the manual first.

Regards,
David Meashey

P.S. Got the Kadees mounted. 831s will fit into the stock link&pin socket if you shave a little material off the top of the pivot section. A lithium ion Dremel with a heavy sanding cylinder (turning at 15,000rpm) made short work of that job. One of the nameplates is mounted on the right hand dummy side tank. I'll mount the nameplate to the left hand tank tomorrow evening. The locomotive is named Dori, which will probably cause some confusion; however, this is a B&G RR locomotive. Dori was one of the dwarves who joined Thorin Oakenshield's quest in The Hobbit.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dori is now ready for service. Shown here with a carload of mithril ore and the homeless Nazgul.










Now I need a warm day so I can raise steam. I don't have a basement or a garage, so the steaming must be done outdoors. I have other stuff to keep me busy until the warmer weather arrives.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

It's entirely possible to put a loop of track over newspapers on the floor and enjoy Steam in the Parlor. With a Dora this shouldn't be difficult at all, and one can air out the room easily enough.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Possible, YES. Agreeable to the wife, NO! She puts up with a lot. After almost 45 years of marriage, I know just how far to push the envelope. 

What works for your own situation is fine with me, but I will stick to what works for my own situation.

Thanks for the suggestions, but our weather will warm up soon enough here in Roanoke, VA. The locomotive will get an initial steaming well enough before ECLSTS.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got an agreeable steaming day today. Dori ran admirably. Also tested Thorin's whistle. It is a very merry whistle, considering that Thorin is a very pompous and self-important dwarf lord. I do have to be careful to keep up steam. This is one case where blowing the whistle too much can actually slow down the train! 

Photos below:






















Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to see it up and running enjoy. Later RJD


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh good! You got to run her.


----------

